# Which member comes to mind when you hear ...



## That70sShowDude (May 22, 2010)

1. Most Helpful
2. Least Helpful
3. Coolest
4. Strangest
5. Smartest
6. Nicest
7. Meanest
8. Best Videos
9. Best Profile Picture
10. Best Signature
11. Best Username
12. Best All Around Cuber

The only names that immediately come to mind for me are Kirjava for strange, Lucas Garron or StefanPochmann for smartest, and fazrulz or Erik for best all around cuber.

Remember, give the username, not their real name.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 22, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Kirjava for strange



Have you ever seen a Guimond post or his Youtube channel?


----------



## Owen (May 22, 2010)

1. Most Helpful - Owen
2. Worst Helpful - Toothpick
3. Coolest - Owen
4. Strangest - Owen
5. Smartest - Owen
6. Nicest - Owen
7. Meanest - That grumpy man
8. Best Videos - Owen
9. Best Profile Picture - Owen
10. Best Signature - Owen
11. Best Username - Owen
12. Best All Around Cuber- Owen


----------



## MrMoney (May 22, 2010)

1. Most Helpful -> Rowan Kinneavy
3. Coolest -> Arnaud van Galen
5. Smartest - Jude Wright
6. Nicest - Erik Akkersdijk
7. Meanest - Stefan Pochman
8. Best Videos - Erik Akkersdijk
10. Best Signature - Waffle
11. Best Username - Escher (Rowan Kinneavy)
12. Best All Around Cuber - Erik Akkersdijk


----------



## Kian (May 22, 2010)

FWIW, this was pretty similiar if you're interested.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 22, 2010)

Owen said:


> 1. Most Helpful - Owen
> 2. Worst Helpful - Toothpick
> 3. Coolest - Owen
> 4. Strangest - Owen
> ...


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 22, 2010)

Kian said:


> FWIW, this was pretty similiar if you're interested.



ooh, slipped my mind


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 22, 2010)

1. Most Helpful-People in the One Answer Question Thread
2. Worst Helpful-n00bs
3. Coolest-dChan, camcuber, bigbee, and iSpinz
4. Strangest-Kirjava...Kirjava
5. Smartest-ianini, Lucas Garron, Stefan Pochman
6. Nicest-dChan, camcuber
7. Meanest-Trollin trolls
8. Best Videos-Nakajima
9. Best Profile Picture
10. Best Signature
11. Best Username
12. Best All Around Cub


----------



## cincyaviation (May 22, 2010)

1. Most Helpful- cmhardw (I think thats his username)
2. Worst Helpful- gundamslicer
3. Coolest- Escher
4. Strangest- Waffle=ijm
5. Smartest- Lucas Garron
6. Nicest- Mike Hug-hey
7. Meanest- Dene (in a cold sarcasm sort of way)
8. Best Videos- Rowe
9. Best Profile Picture- Dene (for making everyone think he is female )
10. Best Signature- Kirjava's at the moment
11. Best Username- Waffle=ijm
12. Best All Around Cuber- Fazrulz


----------



## Feryll (May 22, 2010)

Nobody said Gaeten Guimond for strangest? Lol, you probably hurt his feelings.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 22, 2010)

1. Most Helpful - Chris Hardwick.
2. Worst Helpful
3. Coolest
4. Strangest - Guimond.
5. Smartest - qqwref, or Lucas Garron.
6. Nicest - Chris Hardwick.
7. Meanest - No one.
8. Best videos - I'm out of the loop on that one.
9. Best Profile Picture - Mine. 
10. Best Signature 
11. Best Username
12. Best All Around Cuber - Feliks, I don't know how good Rowe is at big cubes.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 22, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Nobody said Gaeten Guimond for strangest? Lol, you probably hurt his feelings.


he isn't quite active enough for me to put him on there


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 22, 2010)

1. Most Helpful
2. Worst Helpful-Kirjava
3. Coolest -masterofthebass
4. Strangest-Kirjava
5. Smartest-MikeHughey
6. Nicest-MikeHughey 
7. Meanest-Pochmann
8. Best Videos-masterofthebass
9. Best Profile Picture-Me
10. Best Signature-jamesdeanludlow
11. Best Username-
12. Best All Around Cuber-masterofthebass


----------



## Carrot (May 22, 2010)

1. Most Helpful: Stefan Pochmann
2. Worst Helpful: 
3. Coolest: Guimond
4. Strangest: Guimond
5. Smartest: Lucas Garron
6. Nicest: bahh... it's a sheep! =D
7. Meanest: Kirjava
8. Best Videos: Guimond
9. Best Profile Picture: definitely me! =D
10. Best Signature: I don't know, but worst should be Tim_Major  (for quoting my "I suck at pyraminx thing... it's totally out of context )
11. Best Username: waffle-something
12. Best All Around Cuber: nlcuber (or what his name is )


----------



## BigGreen (May 22, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Worst Helpful-Kirjava



OH NO YOU DID NOT JUST SAY THAT


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 22, 2010)

1. Most Helpful-Edward
2. Worst Helpful-Dene
3. Coolest-Edward
4. Strangest-CubesOfTheWorld
5. Smartest-I'm not a stalker
6. Nicest-Edward
7. Meanest-Dene
8. Best Videos-ChrisBird
9. Best Profile Picture-Anyone with a picture related to cubing
10. Best Signature-Joel
11. Best Username-Anyone who puts their first name
12. Best All Around Cuber-Faz

13. Worst Profile Picture-Anyone with a pokemon as their avatar


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 22, 2010)

1. Most Helpful- LucasGarron
2. Worst Helpful-Dene
3. Coolest-Kickflip1993
4. Strangest-Guimond
5. Smartest-LucasGarron
6. Nicest-Edward
7. Meanest-idk
8. Best Videos-LucasGarron
9. Best Profile Picture-idk
10. Best Signature-Joel
11. Best Username-MrData
12. Best All Around Cuber-MUTHER******* ROWE HESSLER


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 22, 2010)

I looked at Kian's post. I think I'm going to be the biggest postwhore:fp. I filled up the whole front page.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 22, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 9. Best Profile Picture-Anyone with a picture related to cubing
> 13. Worst Profile Picture-Anyone with a pokemon as their avatar



...which is mine?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > 9. Best Profile Picture-Anyone with a picture related to cubing
> ...



Yours isn't either of those.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 22, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Yours isn't either of those.



But it is related to cubing AND has a Pokemon.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 22, 2010)

1 best profile picture: Oskar Asbrink!!!!


----------



## Carrot (May 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Yours isn't either of those.
> ...



Your avatar is awesome!! =D


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Yours isn't either of those.
> ...



Umm... It's a little hard for me to notice the cubing relation in your avatar. I also didn't know that was a pokemon. Yours I will count as cubing related.


----------



## sequencius (May 22, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> 1. Most Helpful
> 2. Worst Helpful-Kirjava
> 3. Coolest -masterofthebass
> 4. Strangest-Kirjava
> ...



I agree, I think Dan Cohen is the best all around cuber.


----------



## riffz (May 22, 2010)

1. Most Helpful - Chris Hardwick (can't remember username)
2. Least Helpful - any of those idiots whose posts are 99% spelling corrections
3. Coolest - Riffz 
4. Strangest - Kirjava
5. Smartest - Stefan Pochmann
6. Nicest - Mike Hughey
7. Meanest - abr71310
8. Best Videos - badmephisto
9. Best Profile Picture - Odder
10. Best Signature - only one that comes to mind is Joel's
11. Best Username - daniel0731ex
12. Best All Around Cuber - masterofthebass


----------



## dillonbladez (May 22, 2010)

where am I?


----------



## TemurAmir (May 22, 2010)

Pic explains it all...


----------



## dillonbladez (May 22, 2010)

haha


----------



## oskarasbrink (May 22, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> 1 best profile picture: Oskar Asbrink!!!!



ofcourse it is!


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 22, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> Pic explains it all...



That, right there, is why I don't like him.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 22, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> Pic explains it all...



I was waiting for that...


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 22, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > Pic explains it all...
> ...



Nobody cares.


----------



## Kirjava (May 22, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> 2. Worst Helpful-Kirjava






04mucklowd said:


> Tom Barlow: was happy to tell me about his times and his methods




...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 22, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > TemurAmir said:
> ...



I do. I just don't take it as much of an offense. I never really liked Ian either.


----------



## aronpm (May 23, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Worst Helpful-Kirjava
> ...



But those are different people, Thom!!!!!!1!!!!1111!!!

1. Most Helpful - Mike Hughey or Chris Hardwick
2. Least Helpful - reThinking the Cube, or Jaysammey.
3. Coolest - DENE
4. Strangest - rubiks99
5. Smartest - qq or Lucas.
6. Nicest - see Most Helpful
7. Meanest - Probably Stefan.
8. Best Videos - Oskar van Deventer (he's not a member here but idc)
9. Best Profile Picture - Definitely Stefan's angry face.
10. Best Signature - F.P. (LOL jk)
11. Best Username - goatseforever
12. Best All Around Cuber - going by WCA results, either Dan or Erik.


----------



## Weston (May 23, 2010)

The best profile picture was mine when it was David's sq-1 sim face.


----------



## Dene (May 23, 2010)

I see myself and Mr. Pochmann aren't doing so well in our fight to get the nicest member award this year. Man...

1. Most Helpful - qqwref
2. Least Helpful - Jaysammey
3. Coolest - ARONPM
4. Strangest - Guimond
5. Smartest - ME GUNIT
6. Nicest - Dene
7. Meanest - StefanPochmann p)
8. Best Videos - Fazzles
9. Best Profile Picture - Kirjava
10. Best Signature - DavidWoner <3
11. Best Username - TrollinHard
12. Best All Around Cuber - I'm still gonna give masterofthebass an edge over Fazzles, but only just.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 23, 2010)

Most Helpful - StefanPochmann
Nicest - StefanPochmann
Meanest - Dan Cohen
Strangest - Mee!


----------



## Kian (May 23, 2010)

Any vote for strangest that isn't Guimond is void. There is no debate, it's not even close.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2010)

1. Most Helpful - Mike Hughey
2. Least Helpful - Any kind of trolls
3. Coolest - Erik
4. Strangest - Guimond
5. Smartest - Stefan Pochmann
6. Nicest - There are many imo  e.g. Mike Hughey, Chris Hardwick, Maarten Smit (trying-to-speedcube) and many others
7. Meanest - Stefan Pochmann 
8. Best Videos - Erik
9. Best Profile Picture - Oskar Asbrink
10. Best Signature - Erik
11. Best Username - trying-to-speedcube 
12. Best All Around Cuber - Erik (Fazrulz too fast, so he is out of measurement )


----------



## blah (May 23, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 5. Smartest-*ianini*, Lucas Garron, Stefan Pochman



LOL.


----------

